# Latte and latte machiato



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Think I've read too much and don't know what to follow.

When I make a latte I pour the milk in first then the espresso shot poured on the top. It's that right or should put the espresso in first?

Secondly how do I make a latte machiato? Do I put in some milk then the espresso shot them some foam on the top?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It really doesn't matter honestly - make a drink that tastes good and call it Simon







.






But as a general rule espresso first - milk after .

A macchiato is normally espresso marked with a small amount of milk - then Starbucks turned it into something else .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This clip is more along the lines of want traditionalist define a macchiato as . If that matters


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> This clip is more along the lines of want traditionalist define a macchiato as . If that matters


Thanks Boots but that is an espresso machiato. I'm after a latte machiato. I prefer milk based drinks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think that something Starbucks invented to market to people . Latte is espresso plus milk . If you wanna layer it . Steamed milk then add espresso then add foamed milk on top . Then call it Fritz


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

As Boots says, does it really matter what it's called? Espresso shot in the cup then add however much milk to your taste preference and call it whatever you like.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll google it for you then...






Looks like my idea of hell, but each to their own.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks. Mr shades, I did Google it but got a few contradictory ways of making it.

Lots of froth on the latte machiato rather than the small amount of microform on the latte.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Unrelated to the topic, but the fact that this guy wipes the steam wand clean with the scouring side of the washing up sponge doesn't inspire much confidence... ;-)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Froth is not an attractive word


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Froth is not an attractive word


Do you not sell these on the stall Jeebsy?


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Ha i meant foam


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow with that much milk, you save loads of time and money by not bothering with the coffee


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It always struck me when I saw people drinking soup bowl sized drinks, at what point do you need to admit that you don't actually like the taste of coffee? I mean you are masking it to the point where it is unlikely it is going to taste of anything other than milk, even with a dark bean.

Shops could potentially save a fortune by using some kind of coffee flavoring instead of actual coffee. For non-specialty shops they would be as well to use the cheapest robusta they can find. With all that milk, any nuances in the bean will be lost, so why bother using anything other than the cheapest beans you can get your hands on?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Risky they already do. "Bucket lar-tayys" are generally only available at Co$tafewbucks etc and what passes for house blend in those places could be sold as solid fuel.

I don't think there's anything intrinsically wrong about a reasonable 'caffè latte' though - as long as it is no bigger than the largest Acme cup and has enough shots in it to make it work. And not much microfoam - more milk than anything.

Lots of people get confused between latte macchiato and caffè macchiato but they're polar opposites. Caffè (also espresso) macchiato is a shot of espresso 'stained' with a blob of foam.

As I understand it, latte macchiato is a glass filled with steamed milk where the foam is quite dry (more like for a dry cap than anything you would try to do art with). You then add the shot/s gently over the back of a spoon so the coffee floats. It's a bit of a knickerbocker glory of a drink though.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

risky said:


> Shops could potentially save a fortune by using some kind of coffee flavoring instead of actual coffee. For non-specialty shops they would be as well to use the cheapest robusta they can find. With all that milk, any nuances in the bean will be lost, so why bother using anything other than the cheapest beans you can get your hands on?


I once tried to order espresso in a small cafe. The so-called barista replied: "espresso, are you sure? No milk or anything?". I got a little bit confused and probably should have just left. Needless to say, I had to bin it as it was that bad.

So I guess yes, bowl of milk with a drop of espresso is the only way sometimes.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Many moons ago (like 15 years or something) I saw that Costa was offering 'French bowls' which I understood to be a nice breakfast drink like you get in France with a lot of hot milk and a goodly splosh from a Moka pot or French press. So I asked for one and the girl operating the shiny steamy thing with complicated buttons on it basically made me the Mother Of All Lattes. It was like that ridiculous 'birthday latte' that some guy tried to order in Starbucks. Must have had about 4 doubles in it. Made my head spin and gave me nausea for the rest of the day!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ordered a latte once in a rural Italian cafe/gelateria : A cup of hot milk arrived, along with a quizzical look by the barista.

Embarrassed "oops" expression by me, then re-ordered a caffe latte....she (barista) then made a superb one !

PS The icecream was also fantastic.

Even in the UK I now always order a caffe latte.....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Ordered a latte once in a rural Italian cafe/gelateria : A cup of hot milk arrived, along with a quizzical look by the barista.
> 
> Embarrassed "oops"


Hahaha yes a couple of my mates who are into all things Italian went over there and did exactly that! From what I've seen the Italians seem not to be too big on milk - cappuccino at breakfast and then straight espresso until bedtime. Given how dark they typically roast it amazes me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha yes a couple of my mates who are into all things Italian went over there and did exactly that! From what I've seen the Italians seem not to be too big on milk - cappuccino at breakfast and then straight espresso until bedtime. Given how dark they typically roast it amazes me.


It's fair common place to add sugar to a shot over there


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't doubt it! I remember a thin, gaunt-looking guy in a suit walk into a cafe, and order an espresso. The barista nodded, pulled a shot and handed it to the guy along with a glass of water. Prego. The guy knocked back the shot in one, grimaced, chugged the water down, turned on his heel and left. Ciao! Not exactly sipped and savoured LOL!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't know what coffee Starbucks - perhaps @Glenn can Tell us . I suspect it's the way it's roasted as opposed to the quality of the greens bought and used. And there are people that work there that have respected palates .

https://news.starbucks.com/news/meet-a-starbucks-coffee-specialist-who-tastes-500-cups-of-coffee-a-day

Their business models works they way it does and on the whole people go for the experience and a bucket of sweetness .

I'm not sticking up for them , just saying he ideas that they use poor cheap coffee probably isn't right . It's a dark dark oily roast - but I've seen a lot of them outside Statbuxks too


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It needs to be burnt all the way down to charcoal, otherwise you'd get customers complaining that their 0.5l lattes don't taste of coffee. I'm absolutely serious here.

T.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A number of friends are moving to Starbucks - it pays more and has more career opportunities than an independent.

Their coffee starts its life like any other - a cherry

They often buy very good green coffee, then roast it to a way they envisage works well in milk.

I have had some stunning espressos from the SO range. made by some of their black apron baristas.

Starbucks is no different to any chain that has transient staff - you have to set brand guidelines to ensure staff are able to service a customer the same in any location.

This is no different to KFC, McDonalds, Greggs, Wetherspoons, TGI Fridays, Odeon Cinemas etc

Starbucks is about Customer Service and Real Estate - being the third space (home, work then lifestyle).

Coffee is the common thread.

The general market does not think twice about drinking coffee in these establishments, we have to remember we are a minority and have different tastes than the average consumer.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Starbucks latte machiato in there words: "This new espresso classic has espresso shots slowly poured over lightly aerated milk for a bold and roasty new way to sip."

http://www.starbucks.com/menu/drinks/espresso/latte-macchiato


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A latte macchiato is 'milk stained with coffee'

An espresso macchiato is 'espresso stained with milk'


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There was a $tarbuck$ in a service station that I stopped in for lunch last weekend and walking past noticed they had a range of whole beans for sale all reduced to half price (£2.75, I believe) for anyone brave enough to try them!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> There was a $tarbuck$ in a service station that I stopped in for lunch last weekend and walking past noticed they had a range of whole beans for sale all reduced to half price (£2.75, I believe) for anyone brave enough to try them!


Depends on the roast date


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@DoubleShot

Were they in the outdoor section along with the BBQ stuff and the firewood?

@jlarkin

New espresso classic?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did have a look and believe they were 27th Nov 2015 and best before date, six months later. At which point I swiftly put them down and made for the exit!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Were they in the outdoor section along with the BBQ stuff and the firewood?


It was open fronted (being in a service station mall type place) and they had strategically placed them so passers by would see their mountains of 'fresh whole beans' that their baristas would happily grind to your requirements to take home and enjoy!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Best before they've finished roasting would be closer. They've got some top cuppers and I assume they use good beans. It's just that they roast them to "crack pipe" rather than "1st crack" - you could achieve a similar taste profile by getting a cup of milk and stubbing a cigarette out in it!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I laughed on a recent trip to Lloyds of London when they told me the 'head roaster'/taste tester or some equivalent position for Costa has his taste buds insured for £20million. I suppose roasting charcoal is an art.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a go... Just missing a flake!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That is a foam top that any Co$tafewbucks ( hotmetal) barista would be proud of serving!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't believe you used a lever to make that ... What if it tastes nice ? .. Pour it down the sink, go buy a bean to cup and start again and do it properly !!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Tasted lovely, that was my second - my other half had the first effort and really liked it. Lovely thick, silky micro-foam as well. She prefers flat whites though (don't blame her..)


----------

